# Nice day for a ride



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Had a good ride to work this morning. Any other T.O. peeps ride today? Anywhere else?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree; good ride this morning. Husband and kid rode to work/school as well!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

The wind was at my back this morning; I bet I made it to work in record time. Going home will be more challenging if it continues to be a north wind. I was glad for my rain pants and rubber boots today!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Everyone enjoy their bike ride this morning?

Me neither - that sucked.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Rode 3k to the go station. It was COLD! BRRRRRRRRRRR
Did 6K yesterday for grocery run.. brrrrr again!! 

But it makes me stronger!! lol


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I wimped out today and am working from home. The ride home yesterday in gale force winds was enough to entice me not to venture out this morning.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr. Moneygal on winter riding: http://dandyhorsemagazine.com/blog/...g-selfies-profiles-and-tips-from-our-readers/ (he's the one riding with a kid)

He rode today; I did not. His commute was better than mine today, I am sure.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

I rode. But it's a toasty 1 degree out west . What do you all use to keep your ears warm??


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I rode. But it's a toasty 1 degree out west . What do you all use to keep your ears warm??


I have a skull cap which fits underneath a bike helmet.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I wear a toque under my helmet that covers my ears. If it's not toque-worthy weather (ie. above zero) I wear a headband. But I'm a girl, I don't know if headbands are considered manly or not.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

Read through the profiles of linked by MG. Wow. Full on respect. I give no thought to my clothes. Fleece under a bike jacket/runners/ski gloves. Rain gear when needed. But we rarely dip to below minus 5, and my ride's not long. Ice and frost are my nemesis. 

I like the headband idea. My manliness is not defined by my headgear. Though a skull cap sounds funky too. I find a toque too bulky under the helmet. Thanks all.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Had a great bike ride this morning. 30 minutes hard. At the gym.

Way too cold outside.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> What do you all use to keep your ears warm??


ear warmers (head band) or balaclava.

What are your personal limits? I typically say -25C (with wind), but if it hits this temp, 50% of the time I will bike and 50% I get my wife to drive me (that's what mat leave is for right) I usually don't mind the cold, its the snow that makes it tough (too 'frugal' to buy studded tires)


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Today's ride was cold (-20), but it was far more pleasant than yesterday. Yesterday after work I rode from downtown up to Mt. Pleasant and Davisville and I wish I would have taken the subway - too much snow, too messy and too stressful.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> Today's ride was cold (-20), but it was far more pleasant than yesterday. Yesterday after work I rode from downtown up to Mt. Pleasant and Davisville and *I wish I would have taken the subway *- too much snow, too messy and too stressful.


 ... or maybe not, the public transit is slower as ever as ended up walking half-way to work... I'm guessing the "tracks" froze excuse (I'm talking about streetcars here) ...lol. You winter-bike-warriors are a bunch of brave souls in this weather :bull_head: (actually found it colder than yesterday and slushier).


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We lived in Winnipeg for 7 and a half years and hubby rode year round, as did a group of die hards. They used Vaseline on their cheeks and sometimes ear tips to stave off frost bite. Spiked winter tires and good quality googles were a must. -40 in relatively high winds are something you need to be prepared for.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Did an 8K total ride today to the grocery store again and to return some Moneysense magazines to the library!! -17c with the windchill BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR lol


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

BTW here is how I was dressed:
Long Johns
Tight jeans lol
low ankle stocks
-40 boots
undershirt
hoodie (with hood over touque)
scarf
touque
columbia winter jacket, with hood over touque and hoodies hood. Zipped up high, covering neck and lower face
mechanix gloves
wool gloves over mechanix gloves

I was warm


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

@Beaver - I just didn't enjoy the after work ride yesterday. Too dangerous in my opinion.

@Addy - Your hubby is my hero. 

@Jungle - Nice work!!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> 1. Today's ride was cold (-20), but it was far more pleasant than yesterday.
> 2. Yesterday after work I rode from downtown up to Mt. Pleasant and Davisville....


1. -20c & pleasant? LOL. It's warmer now, only -17c with the wf, so perhaps the ride uptown will be even more delightful this p.m. :biggrin:
2. Do you live in the Davisville area? If so, you could easily ride to my place.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. -20c & pleasant? LOL. It's warmer now, only -17c with the wf, so perhaps the ride uptown will be even more delightful this p.m. :biggrin:
> 2. Do you live in the Davisville area? If so, you could easily ride to my place.


Haha - 'pleasant' probably wasn't the best word. 'not as unpleasant' would be more accurate. 

To be honest, it really wasn't bad. My ride was only 20 minutes, so that helps a lot.

2 - No, I don't live around Davisville - I had an appointment there after work. Nice area though!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I love Winter myself, just not on a bike [until Spring]. 

I'm a little less central than Davisville by just 3 subway stops [so it's even nicer as in quieter].


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Jungle said:


> BTW here is how I was dressed:
> low ankle stocks


I know this is a typo but considering this is canadianmoneyforum it's a cute typo


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Everyone have a good ride today? 

Me neither - tried two different bikes, but couldn't get either one of them to go in a straight line or stay upright. Ended up jogging instead. 

First non-ride day of 2013.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, riding home yesterday was hazardous enough (had to work late, so it was like 7pm by the time I got to go home).


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Husband rode yesterday but even he subway'd it today. I'm working from home. :02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> Everyone have a good ride today?
> 
> Me neither - tried two different bikes, but couldn't get either one of them to go in a straight line or stay upright. Ended up jogging instead.
> 
> *First non-ride day of 2013*.


 ... hope you're not getting the "ride-your-bike-in-a-blizzard" withdrawal syndrome? :biggrin: Not leaving the house today - not that brave to battle old-man winter today.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

What an awesome ride this morning. Ok, weather wasn't perfect, but a strong tail wind cures all.

Not sure how I'll get home tho - maybe get the wife to pick me up?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I hope you have full insurance coverage, not that fake rental agency insurance


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Tail wind eh? Must be nice... for me it was a head wind. Not pretty!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know about those riding their bikes in freezing rain/high wind weather; I suppose they are adventurous & must enjoy danger & extreme sports.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I only live about 3km from my office. Most of the trip is though a suburban office park. My tipping point for bike riding is when I can stand to hold the handlebars without freezing my fingers. 

Otherwise, from after March break to mid november I aim to walk whenever my schedule allows it.

This morning, a cold wet middle of April day, was a test of my determination.

I have a good rain coat, with excellent hood, and had on a toque under the hood too.

But no rain pants presently. 

The pants I was wearing were soaked, and was my underwear too in places by the time I got to work. 

Fortunately I have some spare changes of clothes in my cubicle for those days when I shower at the office rather than at home. 

I can almost feel blood starting to flow in my thighs again.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Spudd said:


> I wear a toque under my helmet that covers my ears.
> If it's not toque-worthy weather (ie. above zero) I wear a headband. But I'm a girl,* I don't know if headbands are considered manly or not.*


They are if you are a karate kid or "Rambo". 
Just remember the words of wisdom "Mr. Miagi" said..
"wax on-wax off" while you are cycling and you should be ok. 
Of course on a day like this, it helps to have "No Fear" printed on your headband.:biggrin:


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

I started biking to work again this week. The huge snowstorm today put an end to that particularly when my friends told me that there were lots of snowdrifts on my way to work. It was definitely a challenge driving my car this morning. Good decision on my part.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

rikk said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun says retired rikk from his leather lazyboy, feet up, laptop in place, coffee in hand, looking out at the gently falling snow ... wondering ... will I have the steak and eggs for breakfast? Or for lunch ... hmmmm ... decisions, decisions. Retired and loving it :encouragement:


I had duck eggs and fried mortadella (husband lived in Newfoundland as a child; this is akin to the fried bologna he remembers, gah) for breakfast. And then braved the elements to get to work!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> I don't know about those riding their bikes in freezing rain/high wind weather; I suppose they are adventurous & must enjoy danger & extreme sports.


Don't we all ski?

I think what makes biking Xtreme in Calgary is not the weather, but trying to share the road with bike/pedestrian unfriendly drivers.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

What do the bike riders do on days like this? Arrive at work drenched and....?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Don't we all ski?


Yup, here I am!










Oh wait, I'm not blonde. :chuncky:

On a serious note, I don't think it's safe to ride a bike on a day like today. I say why do something when you don't have to, that is all, and going to work is not exactly a sport Sampson.

Hope FP makes it home in one piece; wife might not want to pick him up in this weather, LOL.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

andrewf said:


> What do the bike riders do on days like this? Arrive at work drenched and....?


I didn't ride...it's too windy (actually, multiple downed power lines on my street alone). However, rain itself is not an impediment to riding - I have Goretex gear and hang everything in a supply room where it dries during the day.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I rode, the roads were not slippery at all. The wind was a pain but not dangerous. When it's raining, I wear rain pants and a rain jacket (sometimes rain boots too if it's really coming down or if there are lots of deep puddles) and hang them up in my cube to dry. My ride only takes <15 min and it's really not that big a deal.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> Hope FP makes it home in one piece; wife might not want to pick him up in this weather


It's ok, he can make it back on his own.
He don't need no wife to pick him up.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Agree with Spudd - the weather forecast was far scarier than the actual weather.

The rain was very light so not a problem. Wind was ok, except for the odd time when it became a side wind.

Definitely not dangerous in my opinion. However, I was going way too fast for city riding which isn't that safe. But that was my choice.

As for being wet at work - today I didn't get wet at all on the ride. However, I have a gym membership where I shower each morning before work.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> It's ok, he can make it back on his own.
> He don't need no wife to pick him up.


Lol - now there is a real trooper!!


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

NorthKC said:


> I started biking to work again this week. The huge snowstorm today put an end to that particularly when my friends told me that there were lots of snowdrifts on my way to work.


Skinny bicycle tires should be able to slice right through that... haha...

I remember one time as a kid, I rode my bmx bike through some snow... didn't realize it was a drift for some reason. (Or maybe it was a snow pile left by the grader, and I thought I could get over it?) Anyways, stopped the bike dead in its tracks, but I continued forward... sailed headfirst into a snowbank. Good memories...



MoneyGal said:


> I have Goretex gear and hang everything in a supply room where it dries during the day.


That goretex is good stuff... I don't go without it if I know it's going to rain. Definitely worth the extra expense.

Gore-tex is great stuff, despite the cost. Got me through Europe, and now I bring it along any time I know it's going to rain, helps with the wind too.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Unlike the hardy commuters here I wimp out in winter and I row to work instead (on a rowing machine in the basement). But I'm back on my bike now and it's nice to be out in the fresh air again. But wow, the early spring is a dangerous time, because drivers aren't used to having so many bicyclists out and they are even less vigilant than usual. On today's 50-minute ride I had three close calls where people started driving into me at intersections (in one case coming behind me from my right and suddenly turning left in front of me, which is the most common close call I have when riding). One of the others was someone who jumped through an intersection and missed me by less than a meter, and the third was someone talking on their cellphone while driving (which is illegal in Québec but nobody pays attention to that law). I'm always careful and look around me, but in early spring I've learned to take it to a higher level.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow Brad - those incidents are worse than what I deal with in an entire year.

Not to blame the victim or anything but are you pretty visible? ie bright clothing/lights etc? Are you taking the lane when you need to?

I don't understand the scenario where someone is coming behind you from your right - are you in a middle lane turning left?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I had my bright red jacket with reflective stripes, so visibility isn't an issue. I was on dedicated, separated bike lanes the entire time (not sharrows but actual bike lanes with posts between me and the traffic). But the problem is always at intersections. In the case of the person turning left, I was heading back home so I was moving in the same direction as traffic on the far right lane. There was a long line of traffic at a stop light, and a woman got impatient so peeled out of the line to turn left into a road just as I was crossing it.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

You need one of those "Polite" hi-vis jackets that are all the rage, 'cause they are designed to look like Police jackets: http://www.highvisibility.uk.com/cycling/polite-cycling-waistcoat


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Now I understand.

I don't have very many similar scenarios with a dedicated bike lane that runs beside a road - although Lakeshore certainly comes to mind.

Intersections like that are always a problem, whether it's people turning left in front of you or someone coming the opposite direction who turns right - in front of you. I just go slow and make sure I'm not about to get run over. Not much else you can do.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone else still riding?

I rode today, but I have to say it wasn't enjoyable.

I wimped out for most of the week Jan 7-10 - I thought it was just too dangerous with all the snow and ice.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Where is MoneyGal?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

My husband rode his bike to work yesterday and the same today. Other than it being cold there's no reason not to ride on a day like today. The roads are clear (for winter conditions anyway) and it's not blowing and snowing out.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think she's taking a break from cmf.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Speaking of CMF crazies...

Anyone else riding? I think I was about 50% (or less) in January - between road conditions and cold and wind, I just wasn't up for going every day.

Rode today and I thought it was one of the best rides of the year so far - I'm really hoping we don't get much more snow.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I worked from home a lot in January. But on days when I went to the office, I rode. 

I rode today, it was beautiful. But I hear for the ride home we might have rain/thunderstorms. Fun!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

We may get more ice tonight in TO when it freezes over ... hope not, with fingers crossed. Hey, I didn't identify the crazies ... only very brave souls ride their bikes in the winter regardless of snow/hail/ice/storms, etc. and when even the public transit freezes over. Cheers,


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> Hey, I didn't identify the crazies ... only very brave souls ride their bikes in the winter regardless of snow/hail/ice/storms, etc. and when even the public transit freezes over. Cheers,


Yes, exactly - we're not crazy, we're 'brave'. 

Sounds much better!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I am still riding to the transit about 6km total trip, just need to bundle up. Face is covered in a scarf. One bike is trashed with salt so using the second one now.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Random small town in the Nederlands


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Hubby rides year round, he did in Winnipeg and he still does here in Ontario. He gets to work a lot faster on a bicycle than he does driving (much to the chagrin of his coworkers who drive LOL!)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Europe is so far ahead of us in the ways of design and technology.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

m3s said:


> Random small town in the Nederlands




another beautiful photograph from m3, whose sense of photocomposition with receding distances to a central vanishing point is so strong.

some of m3's pictures - like this one - remind me of the ukio-e, the famous school of japanese wood-block printmakers of the 18th century. Names like hiroshige, hokusai, kunisada. The same curving or angled geometric forms, the same subtle colour sense.

m3 can u do anything to photoshop out that ugly plastic bag bottom right? the red handlebar is nice, otherwise one could just crop off the bottom layer ...


----------



## PoolAndRapid (Dec 3, 2013)

..


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> photocomposition with receding distances to a central vanishing point is so strong


Hah! I hadn't even noticed your vanishing point again, so maybe it's Europe or just sub conscious. I was mesmerized by the long line of bicycle garages. Canada needs bicycle garages! At least Vancouver does? They would go great with its Euro-style Bombardier sky-train.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

*Biking to work becoming more popular in the United States*

_If Your Co-Workers Look Sweaty, It's Because Bike Commuting's On the Rise_


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

It's interesting Oregon has more than 2% of it's population cycling to work - my brother in law and his wife moved to Portland about three years ago from NYC (Manhattan) and it's more convenient by far for her to bike the kids to school then continue on her way to work than taking the car. The city has done extremely good work with it's cycling infrastructure. I think that combined with the generally mild climate really helps to keep people out of their cars.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

^ Why do the warm poor states have less cyclists, and the cold rich states have more cyclists? Bunch of dummies. :stupid:


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Pretty disgraceful that the scale is 0-2%..


----------

